# hay 4 pets



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

iv heard of this place and know alot of people have the ings hay??
What is ings hay? 
I think I might order the big bags from here next time as the stuff i have now is a bit dusty, which is putting me off feeding it really 
Also what is the delivery price?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Why not try one of their sample packs before you buy a big pack? Then you'll know what yours prefer.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've not used them, I always like to smell and feel the bales I'm buying and prefer to buy older hay thats not straight off the field. I have used the hay experts for treat hays mine loved the green oat hay.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Why not try one of their sample packs before you buy a big pack? Then you'll know what yours prefer.


Yes, do this! It's well worth it, especially of you have fussy bunnies like me. Flix and Gaga love the Timothy and Rye, and have actually decided that no other hay will do anymore 

I'd go for a sample pack, see what they like then get a small bale first. If you feel they'd eat a lot of it, you can get one of the larger bales. It's a lovely quality- very fresh smelling, and nice and stalky- I'd always recommend it


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think I will order the sample pack.
One other question- what do you feed it in? a hayrack or something? It seems too good (and quite expensive) to use in the shed as bedding


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Thanks guys, I think I will order the sample pack.
> One other question- what do you feed it in? a hayrack or something? It seems too good (and quite expensive) to use in the shed as bedding


Yep, I use a hay rack for it. Flix and Gaga tend to leave the less substantial strands, so I collect the leftovers and use it as bedding/ in litter trays- that way none goes to waste


----------

